# SS (or geared) group rides in HB



## Hippienflipflops (Aug 21, 2007)

Hey,

I just moved to huntington beach and Im looking for people to ride with. I have a single speed (Tricross). Im looking for either geared or ss road riders to meet up with and ride a couple times a week. Anyone interested? Or know of good group rides in the area?

Andy


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

lots more ride activity over here.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

You can also get on the SART on weekends and hook up with a bunch of people.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

roadfix said:


> You can also get on the SART on weekends and hook up with a bunch of people.


translation: Santa Ana River Trail


----------

